# Audiodateien per Socket übertragen?



## Luca_94 (19. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

also, ich wollte gerne mal wissen, ob ich eine - von einem Server ausgelesene - Audiodatei ( wahrscheinlich mp3 ) in einen Socket schreiben und mit einem Client wieder einlesen und speichern kann.

Ich bin im Bereich der Socketprogrammierung nicht wirklich bewandert, möchte aber gerne mal sowas machen 

Also: meine Fragen:

1) Kann ich den SocketInputStream irgendwie zu einem erweitern, der eine Datei auslesen kann ( Weiß nicht wie das bei Audiodateien ist, ließt man da die Bits? )

2) Kann ich diese Bits (?) in den Socket hineinschreiben und auch wieder auslesen lassen?

3) Kann ich die ausgelesenen  Bits (?) ohne weiteres wieder als mp3, oder ähnliches abspeichern?

Wäre relativ dankbar für Hilfe, die grafischen Oberflächen sind nicht das Problem, und auch Client-->Server Verbindung habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, habe bis jetzt jedoch nur gesehen, wie jemand mit einem Socket eine Textdatei ausließt oder einen sehr einfachen Chat Client baut....
War erst nur eine Spaßidee, aber irgendwie hat's mich gepackt, sodass ich mich durch google gewühlt hab, aber entweder waren Erklärungsversuche unverständlich oder haben meine Frage nicht beantwortet, also frage ich jetzt meine lieblings-Community 

Gruß und ein frohes Fest, Luca


----------



## Murray (19. Dez 2008)

Du musst Dir im Server den OutputStream holen (nicht den InputStream), dann kannst Du beliebige Daten schreiben (auch Binärdaten). Du musst nur darauf achten, dass Du durchgängig mit Streams arbeitest und nicht etwa einen Writer darüberlegst - Reader und Writer sind nämlich nur für textuelle Daten geeignet.

Was auf der Client-Seite aus dem Socket-InputStream gelssen wird, kann man direkt mit einem FileOutputStream auf die Platte schreiben.


----------



## Luca_94 (20. Dez 2008)

Ok, so in etwa hatte ich es mir vorgestellt, wollte mich aber dennoch einmal vergewissern.

Dickes Dankeschön an Murray.

Gruß Luca

edit: Jo, habe wahrscheinlich gerade an den Inputstream vom Client gedacht, meinte aber den OutputStream


----------

